
It doesn’t pay to be the computer guy - fogus
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/11/22/the-computer-guy/
======
noonespecial
One of the best choices I've ever made was to stop using windows. I did this
in the early part of 2002. I swtiched to linux and MAC. I can get things done
in all 3 os's and when I was using Windows XP, I liked it. My XP machines were
kept clean and fast and i knew my way around. I'm not an OS bigot or a
Stallmaninte, I just took a job that was all unix and windows became
cumbersome.

As XP receded into my rear-view, I found that I was able to start telling
people "Oh, Windows, I don't know anything about that because I haven't used
it since 2002. Sorry, I wish I could help." Now I can tell people I'm a
computer guy, have a short conversation about the cool parts of the job, dodge
the home computer questions in seconds and move on. Bliss.

~~~
cosgroveb
I've noticed this is slowly becoming me. I actually don't know my way around
Windows 7! It bothers me sometimes when I can't answer a question about
someone's home computer (although I could still figure it out if pressed), but
friends and family are less expecting of free tech support these days because
I'm more willing to say "I don't know, sorry."

They probably assume I'm bad at my "computer job" (programming) by now
though...

------
synnik
I recommend that people go one level deeper than this. Keeping things running
smoothly is the lowest level requirement of IT work, not a major
accomplishment.

The really great IT folk that I know spend 5-10 hours a week on trouble
tickets, keeping things running, etc. The other 30-40 hours are spent on
projects, improving the business. And those projects get visibility.

So you have the guy in the corner who is so good that everything runs
smoothly, and nobody knows he is there. Or the guy next to him who chooses to
do that... and then even more.

Guess which guy really deserves more recognition?

~~~
r00fus
Not sure I've ever experience this (having worked in dozens of large and small
outfits). Usually IT is split between operations and projects; The project
guy(s) being software oriented, the ops folks being hardware/network.

It's rare to see someone who has command of both remain in IT... if you have
that skill set you can easily be a hired gun for much more (or run your own
company/startup).

... which is the point of the article.

------
heyrhett
"The system's running smoothly, so why am I paying IT?" "The system's down
again, so why am I paying IT?"

~~~
ChuckMcM
Heh, the life of the systems person.

Employee, "How do I know I'm doing a good job?" Manager, "Nobody is
complaining."

If people can't be bothered to understand how the folks in operations are
making their lives easier, then they probably should not be judging their
contribution. Everyone has an opinion of course.

If you work in an operations group (and especially if you are working for me
:-) you should have two things on your plate at all times:

1) A situational awareness of how things you are responsible for are going.

2) Project(s) for providing either data or analysis on how things are going.

It helps if you understand a risk model about things and can prioritize your
attention using that model. (if system x breaks the product for the company
stops earning revenue == high priorty, system z breaks and nobody will notice
for a day or two == low priority)

------
sudont
I used to work in a factory. We had a big sign that said: " _n_ days without
an accident." There would be parties and bonuses if there were long stretches
without major accidents, injuries and fuck-ups.

We're programmers and hackers--why, exactly, can't we implement something like
this in an afternoon, but for computer safety?
<http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/03/the-panic-status-board/>

Oh yeah, we're all _Professionals,_ not tradesmen. It's a mentality thing.
"Production" work isn't as highly regarded.

~~~
corin_
I rather like the idea of a "n days without a fuckup" sign, though I suspect
if I were to make it for the office visiting clients might not always see the
funny side..

~~~
sudont
[http://www.aestheticapparatus.com/detail.php?uid=C7A668&...](http://www.aestheticapparatus.com/detail.php?uid=C7A668&subsection=Merchandise&status=yes)

Signs can be switched...

~~~
corin_
I can't help but feel that _n_ would, far too often, have to be reset to 0
every time we forgot to make the switch before somebody arrives.

------
furyg3
This weekend I was interrupted during a _shower_ (twice!) because an in-law
couldn't get something on an iPad set up for mother's day.

I had a good laugh about it, but it just goes to show that people expect you
to know everything about every technology, at a moment's notice, for free, and
love helping.

It's just not the same for other professions (you wouldn't ask your neighbor
the plumber to install a new sink for you for free while you go off and run
some errands).

I think there's some combination of "he's a computer _genius_ so it's a breeze
for him!" and "he _loves_ working with computers so he doesn't mind!" which
leads people to think that it's ok to ask for 'help' without even marginal
compensation.

~~~
_delirium
I agree it's odd, and I've long since passed the point of finding it tedious,
but I don't think it's completely groundless. When I was a teenager, I _did_
like helping random people I knew fix computer problems, and I think that's
prevalent in a way that teenagers who enjoy fixing plumbing isn't. It was a
mixture of liking that I had some skill that people valued, and enjoying some
of the problem-solving and learning aspect of trying to track down bugs and
solutions.

------
wccrawford
This seems to come up quite often and my answer is always the same: Make sure
they notice you.

I went years being un-noticed except during emergencies until I learned to
make sure all my accomplishments were known. This is easily done by simply
informing your manager of your progress often. The thing is, managers actually
-like- being informed on a weekly (or even daily!) basis! So now you're not
only getting credit for how hard you work, but also getting kudos for doing
such a good job with 'communication' as well.

Blow your own horn a bit. It's not as taboo as you think, and your boss will
actually appreciate it. (Enthusiasm is another side-effect, too. You will
appear to have it, even if you don't.)

~~~
qntm
> The thing is, managers actually -like- being informed on a weekly (or even
> daily!) basis!

This. As a coder, I like to be left alone and allowed to focus on the same
thing for long periods of time. Interruptions break my train of thought, and
task switching is mentally costly. Thus, out of courtesy, I used to make a
habit of leaving managers undisturbed except during designated weekly meetings
or via the occasional email if something important came up.

It took me a long time to realise that managers are not like coders. Being
informed makes their job easier - especially when you're ahead, but
_especially_ if you're falling behind.

~~~
wccrawford
That's a good point! I tend to treat others as I want to be treated, and it's
hard for me to remember that that's not always best.

The golden rule should be 'Do unto others as they would prefer' instead.

------
wh-uws
I always get frustrated when I read articles like the one mentioned in this
one (Specifically the "10 reasons why it doesn't pay to be a computer guy" on)
because there are several items at play here that always seem to be invisible
to the authors:

1) Being able to say no is an important skill

Especially when it comes to being asked to use your computer related skill.

If you can't or don't want to help a person SAY THAT! I personally do happen
to like troubleshooting. I get some kind of twisted pleasure out of figuring
out an edge cases or why a program, operating system, or device doesn't work.
Its fun for me.

But if that's not you then let people know so that you and they don't have to
be frustrated.

2) if you don't make people realize your value some people just won't

Many talented "computer guys" are introverted people who haven't learned to
defend their worth. Of course what you do is important!

 _Could they have gotten it fixed without you?_

------
ankimal
I think it totally depends on what kind of _computer guy_ you are. A product
company with a web/IT product is as good as its IT/dev team. In fact, most
times business itself doesnt know what the next big thing should be.

